# Becholors In USA,Community College



## Mala

Hi ,this is Mala from Pakistan. I want to do bachelors in dentistry or dermatology but i did not scored well in FSc . i dont think they will give me admission. but someone told me about community college. they say it has 2+2 program that provides becholers. and they dont ask for your results.
My questions are
1. will they ask my result?
2.will they take my entry test? (what kind)
3.what exactly is community college 2+2 program.
4.what is there schedule.
5.please send me links of some of the names of community colleges near Seattle,washington 
kindly advice me and suggest me please.
thank you in advance.
reply ASAP please.


----------



## escalations

In community college you study first 2 years of college or University or say 2 years of a 4 years bachelors degree. After 2 years you can transfer to a University. 
Admission to community colleges in generally open and anyone 18 years of age or who has passed grade 12 can gain admission. There are several 2 year colleges in each major city and you can google community college and Seattle and find one you like.
It is very unlikely you would become a dentist or a Doctor going this route though not impossible, why is very long reply but generally speaking Medical and Dental school admissions are very tough in USA (lot tougher then Pakistan) and seldom someone from community college route makes it.
You might need to give TOEFL, apply US Visa, show enough funds and give up the dream of becoming a Doctor or Dentist.

If you would like to become one in USA, take admission in a good US Unviersity that has a good PreMed program. US Universities don't have a designated PreMed major, you just do B.Sc and take required courses. After B.Sc apply to Med school.


----------

